# How to install google market on my hp touch pad



## faditan (Jan 24, 2012)

I have hp touch pad 3.0.1 version ,I dont have google market on it .How to install it so I can download Apps and games .
Thanks


----------



## slarti (Jan 23, 2012)

Install an ICS GAPPS file, you'll find links to one in most installation guides.


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

slarti said:


> Install an ICS GAPPS file, you'll find links to one in most installation guides.


Uh, I think he is talking about WebOS, ie the stock unupdated version of WebOS 3.0.1. There is no Android 3.0.1 ROM for the Touchpad. That would be Honeycomb and there's no Honeycomb ROM for the Touchpad.

To the OP, you can't just install the Google Market. You have to install the entire Android Operating System. See either here or here


----------



## faditan (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks a lot ,I followed your link and succeeded in installing CyanogenMod7 .


----------



## faditan (Jan 24, 2012)

After installing CyanogenMod7 on my hp touch pad,it was working fine but after a while every thing freezes.WHAT CAN I_ DO ,I CANN'T EVEN REBOOT._


----------



## compotter (Jan 16, 2012)

Press Homebutton and Power for the same time. Hold it for a few seconds until the device restarts


----------



## johnleo (Nov 28, 2011)

I would suggest you read through all the relevant threads and get a general idea about Cyanogenmod. For webos, google webosnation. It is the best source of information. Best regards.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## faditan (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks. compotter idea works fine


----------

